# Introducing!!!! Erbsli in her new home DAY 1



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

oh i am soooo pleased.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Shes lovely! why the cage though?


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

and this is my favorite... i added some effect to it


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Shes lovely! why the cage though?


it's her kittening pen and it's open. her food and litter and bedding is in there for her to stay for the first couple of days until my other cat gets used to her and also to get her adjusted slowly and calmly. she doesn't know our house or Trouble yet and I would prefer to do it this way.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes beautiful,,lovely coat on her,


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

she's lovely, how old is she? she looks quite a young one? or maybe it's just an illusion on the photos


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> it's her kittening pen and it's open. her food and litter and bedding is in there for her to stay for the first couple of days until my other cat gets used to her and also to get her adjusted slowly and calmly. she doesn't know our house or Trouble yet and I would prefer to do it this way.


Good idea


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

she's beautiful x


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> she's lovely, how old is she? she looks quite a young one? or maybe it's just an illusion on the photos


She's coming up to 10 months, I have her sister Ruebli!


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

She is gorgeous


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful girl ET,hope she's settling in well and making her presence felt


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

She is lovely! You must be so pleased to finally have her home.

I always use a crate when I first bring new cats in because it gives them somewhere they feel safe and also allows them to gradually get used to the others. Not that they stay in it for long - usually within a day or two they are terrorising the household!

Louise
X


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> She is lovely! You must be so pleased to finally have her home.
> 
> I always use a crate when I first bring new cats in because it gives them somewhere they feel safe and also allows them to gradually get used to the others. Not that they stay in it for long - usually within a day or two they are terrorising the household!
> 
> ...


same here great minds eh? 

she's had a little pad round the upstairs today. and sat in the window breathing in the fresh air. she's had the 3 P's(pee, purr, poo) so i'm not such a nervous wreck now. plus she's eating like a horse!!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

oh wow steph she is lovely - bet u are so proud.
I too have a kitten pen and i think they are excellent! 

My little monkeys are too old for it now though


----------

